# Milkweed Bugs



## Andrew (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I went out looking for ant queens today and ended up finding some milkweed bugs(Lygaeus Kalmii). I thought that they were little assassin bugs, but after doing some research I was able to ID them. I found two different species, the one stated above and another, larger species which I havent ID'd yet.

From what I have read, they eat milkweed seeds, but will also eat sunflower seeds. Does anyone know how I can rear these guys? The ones I found were either already breeding, or started breeding once I put them together.

Specificall, I need more info about feeding habits, egg laying and hatching, and what the nymphs eat.

The Lygaeus Kalmii:







And the one I could not ID:






Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, Ive found a decent caresheet on these guys(http://insected.arizona.edu/milkrear.htm), although tips are still appreciated. How much humidity do the eggs need, and where do females prefer to lay them? Do the newly hatched nymphs take milkweed seeds like the adults or do they need something different?

BTW, I identified the other ones. :wink:

Your help is appreciated..

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Aug 20, 2005)

wow andrew, those are beautiful! I have never come acros them before...so havent a clue on how to keep them :? Good luck anyway!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 20, 2005)

Cool Andrew, they do look like assassins. I've never seen them before but hope you rear them well, good luck


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2005)

Used to find those all the time back in the midwest. Don't see them around here though. The big one just looks like an oversized individual.


----------



## Jesse (Aug 20, 2005)

Shelled sunflower seed works well, and all stages will feed on them. The females will lay their eggs anywhere, so don't change the cage too much. Make sure they have a water source available at all times, but not something the small nymphs will drown in. They easily drown in water droplets formed from misting.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the tips! Ill keep you guys updated. :wink:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, all of the adults died, but not before they laid some eggs for me. I dont think I provided them with enough water, which is why they died. The twenty-something eggs hatched, and all but around 5 have died. I have not witnessed them eating yet, but the remaining 5 are fat and have molted at least once. I have been feeding them shelled pumpkin seeds and milkweed seeds.

Once again, I think that my main problem is providing them with enough water. Im going out today to collect some more adults and see if I can find any egg clusters.

I'll get pics up in a couple of days. :wink:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Samzo (Sep 2, 2005)

Shame about the deaths but I guess younglings may die uncertainly. Good luck with the rest!


----------



## Ian (Sep 3, 2005)

lets hope you can find some more andrew, and get a good breed outa them, Good luck,

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Macano (Sep 3, 2005)

We get tons of them in these parts, they can be a real pest. Round here they are known as "Box Elder Bugs", and are considered a pest of box elder trees and silver maple trees, but I find them on just about any shrub I come across.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, I found some more of them, 5 females and one male of the oncopeltus fasciatus. I separated the male from the females since he is constantly trying to mate with them(and im sure that the females have all already mated).

Anyways, I looked in the container today and found a bunch of little clusters of eggs.  Im sure I will have more success this time around.

Here is a pic of some of the eggs from the last batch, only about a day or two away from hatching. Sorry for the horrible quality.






Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2005)

> We get tons of them in these parts, they can be a real pest. Round here they are known as "Box Elder Bugs", and are considered a pest of box elder trees and silver maple trees, but I find them on just about any shrub I come across.


Interesting. They arent too common around here, although I do remember one year there were literally hundreds of them on my pumpkin plant. Back then, I was terrified of them, lol. :roll:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Samzo (Sep 4, 2005)

lol you terrified of a bug?! :lol: hope you have lots of luck with the eggs though!


----------

